# My first MLF



## x_diver (Sep 30, 2016)

I am getting ready to do my first MLF tomorrow. I bought 9 6-gallon buckets of California juice (9 different kinds). I added 1/4 tsp of k-meta, waited a day until the temperature of the must was about 70 degrees, and then pitched my yeast. It's been a week and all of the must is at SG of 1.0. 

I have 9 5-gallon and 9 1-gallon carboys. As time goes on and I rack, I use the wine in the 1-gallon carboy to top up the 5-gallon carboy - and then transfer the remaining wine to a smaller carboy. I have amassed a huge collection of various size bottles for this purpose. 

I bought 2.5g Lalvin MBR-31 bacteria - enough for 66 gallons. I also bought Acti-ML and Opti Malo Plus. Two questions:

1. Instead of mixing up one batch of bacteria and then dosing each batch, I was going to divide the bacteria into each carboy along with some water and Acti-ML to rehydrate. Sounds good to me but I thought that I'd get a second opinion.

2. From my reading of the directions, I would wait 15 minutes for rehydration to occur. Then I begin racking my wine from the buckets to my carboys. After racking into carboys is complete, I add Opti Malo Plus. 

Any other thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## stickman (Sep 30, 2016)

I would go with the one large suspension, do all of the heavy work of racking etc., then dose accordingly. Your method may work fine, but you don't want to have the bacteria, dry or hydrated, laying exposed to oxygen for too long should you get delayed during racking.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 1, 2016)

I did your #1 way...60 gallon barrel, 2X 30 gallon Spiedel, various 5,6 gallon carboys, 8 in total. Made a number of red cups at the same time. Did water, nutrient, mlf..then made sure every one found their way to their proper location.


----------



## x_diver (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok, I added my bacteria as per the instructions about a week ago. I ordered a chromatography kit but it hasn't arrived yet. In the interim, just curious as to whether I should be seeing some kind of activity. I read somewhere that I should see little bubbles.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 12, 2016)

x_diver said:


> Ok, I added my bacteria as per the instructions about a week ago. I ordered a chromatography kit but it hasn't arrived yet. In the interim, just curious as to whether I should be seeing some kind of activity. I read somewhere that I should see little bubbles.



Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Your testing kit will tell if MLF progress is being made.


----------

